# xorg-server-1.4.2, hal, openrc [solved]

## franzf

Hallo,

Hab grad ziemlich Trouble mit meiner X/Konfiguration.

Ich hab seit einiger Zeit Probleme beim Booten. Alle paar mal startet X nicht, es leuchtet nur oben links der Cursor, und alles haengt. Restart per Sysrq/keys. Ich hab es eigentlich auf openrc geschoben, da das auch immer noch mit hwclock Probleme macht :/

(Grafikkarte ist eine nvidia, mit aktuellen CS-Treibern.)

Nun ging heute die Sache weiter. Ich hab bisher kein evdev verwendet. Ich hab einfach mal wieder in die Xorg.0.log geschaut und auf einmal steht da drin evdev machte Probleme beim starten. Nur - ich hab kein evdev konfiguriert, sondern einfach mit mouse/kbd als Treiber.

```
(EE) Failed to load module "evdev" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) No input driver matching `evdev'
```

Drum hab ich evdev installiert... Ich krieg jetzt partout kein deutsches Layout - drum bitte habt Geduld mit meiner Rechtschreibung, Nerven liegen eh schon blank...

```
(EE) Error compiling keymap (server-0)

(EE) XKB: Couldn't compile keymap
```

Und so als kleines Leckerli will mir X jetzt meine Maus als Keyboard konfigurieren ...

```
grep keyboard /var/log/Xorg.0.log

(II) Razer Razer Copperhead Laser Mouse: Configuring as keyboard
```

Hier mein xorg.conf-Ausschnitt:

```
Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Keyboard1"

    Driver         "kbd"

    Option         "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option         "XkbRules" "xorg"

    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"

    Option         "XkbLayout" "de"

    Option         "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

EndSection
```

So hab ich es schon immer, und es gab nie Probleme.

Kann mir irgendwer sagen wie ich wieder zu nem funktionierenden X komme?

Ich bin mir sicher dass es mit einem Downgrade auf stable klappt, wollte aber erst schauen ob ich das auch so hinkriege.

Besten Dank

Franz

[edit]Titel angepasst[/edit]Last edited by franzf on Sun Aug 03, 2008 4:42 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## CooSee

was hast du denn in 

```
 /etc/hal/fdi/policy 
```

 drin   :Question: 

10-keymap.fdi:

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?> <!-- -*- SGML -*- -->

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

  <device>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keymap">

      <append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-keymap</append>

    </match>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keys">

      <merge key="input.xkb.rules" type="string">base</merge>

      <!-- If we're using Linux, we use evdev by default (falling back to

           keyboard otherwise). -->

      <merge key="input.xkb.model" type="string">keyboard</merge>

      <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.kernel.name"

             string="Linux">

        <merge key="input.xkb.model" type="string">evdev</merge>

      </match>

      <merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">de</merge>

      <merge key="input.xkb.variant" type="string">nodeadkeys</merge>

    </match>

  </device>

</deviceinfo>
```

10-x11-input.fdi:

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

   <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keys">

      <merge key="input.xkb.rules" type="string">xorg</merge>

      <!-- Option "XkbModel" "pc105" -->

      <merge key="input.xkb.model" type="string">evdev</merge>

      <merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">de</merge>

      <merge key="input.xkb.variant" type="string">nodeadkeys</merge>

   </match>

</deviceinfo>
```

hatte auch schonmal das gleiche problem, aber nur mit der ' live - evdev ' Version   :Exclamation: 

wenn du die Multimedia - Tasten nicht nutzen willst, dann brauchst du kein evdev  :Exclamation: 

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Mouse_Nav_Buttons

aus meiner xorg.conf:

```
Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Logitech 2.4GHz Cordless Desktop Mouse"

        Driver          "evdev"

        Option          "CorePointer"

        Option          "SendCoreEvents"                "true"

        Option          "Device"                        "/dev/input/event3"

EndSection

        

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Logitech 2.4GHz Cordless Desktop Keyboard"

        Option          "CoreKeyboard"

        Option          "Device"                        "/dev/input/event2"

        Option          "XkbLayout"                     "de"

        Option          "evBits"                        "+1"

        Option          "keyBits"                       "~1-255 ~352-511"

        Option          "Pass"                          "3"

        Driver          "evdev"

EndSection
```

```
cat /proc/bus/input/devices
```

komplette xorg.conf:

http://rafb.net/p/gxONGk93.html

mit diesen Einstellungen, funktionieren alle tasten bei mir, aber nur mit Gnome   :Cool:   :Exclamation: 

CooSee ' Ya

----------

## franzf

CooSee, danke für deine mühen, aber eine Lösung für Gnomeonly is nix, sry. Hat bei mir auch nicht geklappt.

Ich bin mittlerweile nur noch am verzweifeln, da ich IMMER manuell beim Rechnerstarten eingreifen muss, denn openrc startet mein xdm nicht, manuell ist es kein Problem  :Sad:  scheint am nvidia-drivers zu liegen, hier die letzten Zeilen:

```
(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "RenderAccel" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NoPowerConnectorCheck" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(II) NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is

(II) NVIDIA(0):     enabled.
```

Starte ich manuell, gehts in der log weiter:

```
(II) NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is

(II) NVIDIA(0):     enabled.

(II) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Skipping Power Connector Check.

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 6600 GT (NV43) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 131072 kBytes

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 05.43.02.16.00

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 6600 GT at PCI:1:0:0:

(--) NVIDIA(0):     Samsung SyncMaster (DFP-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Samsung SyncMaster (DFP-0): 155.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(--) NVIDIA(0): Samsung SyncMaster (DFP-0): Internal Single Link TMDS

(II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: DFP-0

(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "default-1280x1024"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1280 x 1024

(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (85, 86); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

(--) NVIDIA(0):     option

(==) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:
```

uswusf.

Wenn mir jemand nen Rat geben könnte wie ich (ohne opensource-Treiber, denn GL brauch ich schon...) das in den Griff bekommen kann, wäre super! Vor allem weil sich jetzt alles ballt. Meine Nerven liegen blank  :Sad: 

Grüße und Danke

Franz

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> CooSee, danke für deine mühen, aber eine Lösung für Gnomeonly is nix, sry.

 

Das ist keine Gnome-Only Lösung. Bei den neuen Versionen von xorg-server hat anscheinend HAL die Konfiguration der Eingabegeräte übernommen. Guckst du hier: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-702042.html

Deswegen lädt er vermutlich auch den evdev-Treiber, obwohl du das gar nicht eingestellt hast.

Den Sinn dahinter verstehe ich nicht ganz. Vor allem scheint es, wie jede neue Technik, derzeit noch Probleme zu machen. Ich würde dir ja wärmstens empfehlen, auf den stable xorg-server-1.3.* downzugraden.

Ich betreibe hier übrigens auch den nvidia-CS-Treiber mit OpenRC und habe keine Probleme. Stattdessen startet mein OpenRC netmount nicht. Aber nur manchmal.  :Wink: 

Am besten du postest mal deine gesamte Xorg.conf und die Versionen der Treiber (am besten bei http://pastebin.com/ oder so, sonst wird der Thread so dick).

----------

## firefly

oder den xorg-server ohne gesetzten hal useflag installieren  :Wink:  ist einfacher als ein downgrade.

----------

## franzf

So, es hat sich Besserung eingestellt. Hoffentlich langfristig  :Smile: 

1) acpi in den USE-Flags zu nvidia-drivers rausgenommen, und sshon hab ich 4 erfolgreiche Systemstarts.

2) 

```
$ cat /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-x11-input.fdi

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>

 <deviceinfo version="0.2">

  <device>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keys">

       <merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">de</merge>

       <merge key="input.xkb.variant" type="string">nodeadkeys</merge>

    </match>

  </device>

 </deviceinfo>
```

3) hal beibehalten (für xorg-server), denn in den Threads ist erwähnt worden, dass hal default wird und alles andere rausfliegt!

Dann noch alle InputDevices auskommentiert, im ServerLayout ebenfalls, und schon hab ich deutsches KeyboardLayout

Ich freu mich jetzt erstmal kräftig, bevor ich irgendwas anderes mach  :Smile: 

Grüße

Franz

[Edit]

Alles klar, es blieb alles bestens! Deshalb auf [solved] gesetzt.

----------

## Josef.95

Ich nutze auch schon ne ganze Weile die /dev/input Verwaltung über hal , läuft bisher völlig problemlos, es wurden alle Multimedia Tasten (es sind über 20) meiner Logitech diNovo Tastatur und die der Maus (MX900) korrekt erkant u. zugeordnet.

Wie du schon auch bemerkt hast sind bei Verwendung ab >= sys-apps/hal-0.5.10 die Einstellungen für die Input Devices in der xorg.conf  überflüssig bzw nicht mehr wirksam, es wird dann über die /etc/hal/fdi/policy definiert.

Wenn du dennoch mal zurück möchtest, also es wieder über xorg zu regeln so reicht es aus hal mit folgenden Eintag in der 

/etc/X11/xorg.conf auszuschalten.

```
Section "ServerFlags"

        Option          "AutoAddDevices"     "false"
```

----------

## Polynomial-C

 *franzf wrote:*   

> 3) hal beibehalten (für xorg-server), denn in den Threads ist erwähnt worden, dass hal default wird und alles andere rausfliegt.

 

Ich hoffe inständig, daß du dich da entweder irrst, es sich um eine Falschinformation handelt, oder die entsprechenden Entwickler sich das nochmal gut überlegen. hal ist der größte Müll, den ich in meinen zehn Jahren Linuxerfahrung bisher erleben durfte und ich werde hal garantiert nicht aus der package.mask rausnehmen auf den von mir betreuten Systemen. Wegen hal durfte ich schon virtualbox deinstallieren, weil das dort ebenfalls schon Standard wurde und zwingend erforderlich zu sein scheint. *seufz*

----------

## Necoro

Darf man fragen, was du gegen HAL hast? (Außer, dass es noch einen Daemon ins System knallt..)?

----------

## Polynomial-C

Letztendlich zwei Dinge. Zum Einen hat hal früher immer meinen Brenner so gestört, daß ich keine optischen Datenträger mehr fehlerfrei brennen konnte. Zum Anderen hatte hal noch vor zwei oder drei Monaten den schönen Fehler, daß wine beim Installieren von Software, die auf mehrere optische Datenträger verteilt ist, die zweite (, dritte, vierte, ...) CD nicht erkennt, weil hal da irgendeinen Mist angestellt hat. 

Beide Fehler waren von hal verursacht, da nach dem Deinstallieren von hal und dem Neukompilieren aller betroffenen Pakete mit dem -hal USE-flag auch die Fehler verschwunden sind.

Von den etlichen Berichten im Forum und bei bugzilla über Probleme, die auf hal zurückzuführen waren, will ich jetzt nicht näher berichten, die darf sich jeder gerne selber recherchieren.  :Wink: 

Jetzt mal noch persönliche Gründe, warum ich hal nicht mag:

hal fügt viel mehr Komplexität zum System hinzu, als es nimmt. Wer hal gerne benutzt ist meiner Meinung nach nur zu faul sein System richtig zu konfigurieren. (Gut, ich verzichte auf den Automount-Kram, weil ich den sowieso für blödsinning halte).hal wird nur mangelhaft und einseitig weiterentwickelt. Aus dem Grund hatte auch schon Doug Goldstein (cardoe) die Pflege des Pakets in Gentoo aufgegeben.Ich habe keine Lust, schon wieder eine mehr oder weniger komplexe Konfigurationssyntax zu erlernen, so wie damals bei udev, nur damit dann so ein Spielzeug wie hal sauber funktioniert.

----------

## Polynomial-C

Gerade habe ich etwas gefunden, daß hier ganz gut reinpaßt  :Wink: 

[newb] Will xorg still allow non-hal config?

Kurz zusammengefaßt: Ja, man wird xorg auch weiterhin ohne HAL betreiben können   :Wink: 

----------

